# How to protect your liver & kidneys whilst on !!



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive always had liv 52 whilst i am on juice and sometimes cranberry extract too.

What do you take or is it just a whole waste of money.

I always drink plenty of water thats a must !!

Any thoughts please


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

taking Liv52 whilst on is like putting a plaster of an arterial wound. Fcking pointless. You're trying to flush your liver clean whilst it's trying to work. Save your money and use the extracts once off.

Just drink plenty of water and your body will keep itself clean.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I take Milk Thistle due to me having some tablets left.

It appears this is a total waste of time too.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dux said:


> I take Milk Thistle due to me having some tablets left.
> 
> It appears this is a total waste of time too.


I had a dull ache in my kidneys on var, went away as soon as I started with milk thistle. Might be coinsidence but I know others who have said the same.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Dux said:


> I take Milk Thistle due to me having some tablets left.
> 
> It appears this is a total waste of time too.


They aren't a waste, take them post cycle.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

So I shouldn't be taking them now, whilst I'm running test & tren?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

if your on oils whats the point as they by pass the liver,a simple oral cycle not needed either as your liver can surely cope,i think there is only one med oxys that have been proven to cause liver cancer but thats of high doses over a long period and i cant see how an otc product is gonna stop it,is there any proof that they act cleanse the liver ? but its up to you i would take them during pct though bro as its also taxing on the liver and imo even pct is not needed on a simple oral cycle either


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I find this topic comes up often and is somewhat missunderstood

Milk thistle protects the liver during a toxic onslaught that is it main function as a sup, not after but there is a use for it after

for example there are many double blind studies showing how it protects the liver during toxicity

^ Szilard S, Szentgyorgyi G, Dhanalakshmi S et al. (1988). Protective effect of Legalon in workers exposed to organic solvents. Acta Med Hung. 45: 249-256.

but it also helps after to speed up recovery as it stops extra stress on the liver during the repairing stage

^ American Botanical Council (2007). "Intravenous Milk Thistle Compound Used to Save Victims of Poisonous Mushrooms". HerbalGram (74): 16.

milk thistle protects the liver from the toxins as the enter the blood.

If you are looking for other protective compounds try Cicory root and N Acetyl Cysteine


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, i was diagnosed with lupus about 5 years ago and one of the symptoms was partial kidney failiour and damaged liver, thay have both recovered now but i dont want to take the chance and anything that can help i will do.

I think i mint chnge the liv 52 for milk thistle for a start


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i have act given milk thistle a go,i ran them at 2000mg/day fck what it says on the label lol,but what i did notice was that after a night on the beer i dident feel like sh*t the next day so who knows its in the health food shops for some reason


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ive just ordered two bottles of Milk Thistle 8580mg better safe than sorry


----------

